# Never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn



## Nancy (Mar 16, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει αυτή την φραση; Προφανώς είναι παροιμία αλλά ίσως λίγο διαφοροποιημένη. Μεταφράζω καποιο τεστ προσωπικότητας και η ερώτηση είναι αν θεωρείτε τον εαυτό σας καλό χαρακτήρα. Αυτή είναι η μια από τις απαντήσεις. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2010)

Η πρόταση βλέπω ότι κυκλοφορεί ευρέως: never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn. Η σημασία της είναι κάτι σαν _γιατί να πω την αλήθεια αν μπορώ να πω ένα ωραίο παραμύθι;_ αλλά δε μου έρχεται κάτι αντίστοιχο τώρα.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 16, 2010)

Εμένα μου έρχεται περισσότερο κάτι σαν _ποτέ μην χαλάς κάτι ωραίο με την αλήθεια_. Απλώς δεν βρήκα κάποια αντιστοιχία με κάτι ελληνικο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2010)

Από το answers.com: 
*yarn:* A long, often elaborate narrative of real or fictitious adventures; an entertaining tale.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2010)

Η απόδοση της Palavra μού αρέσει: Γιατί να πεις την αλήθεια όταν μπορείς να πεις ένα ωραίο παραμύθι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Ίσως όμως για την απάντηση σε ερώτημα «Είσαι καλός χαρακτήρας;» είναι πιο χρήσιμο κάτι σαν «Χωρίς να με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα η ακρίβεια στις λεπτομέρειες».

Edit: Όχι ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το «παραμύθι» των συμμοδερατορισσών... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα
> 
> Ίσως όμως για την απάντηση σε ερώτημα «Είσαι καλός χαρακτήρας;» είναι πιο χρήσιμο κάτι σαν «Χωρίς να με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα η ακρίβεια στις λεπτομέρειες».


Αυτή είναι βέβαια η σοβαρή απόδοση της φράσης, αλλά γιατί να στερήσουμε από τον συντάκτη του ερωτηματολογίου την ευκαιρία να κάνει πνεύμα και στη μετάφραση και όχι μόνο στο πρωτότυπο;


----------



## Themis (Mar 16, 2010)

Μου θυμίζει έντονα το se non è vero è ben trovato.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2010)

Ελπίζω μόνο η Nancy να μη μεταφράζει κανένα τεστ στο facebook, γιατί αν υποψιαστώ ότι συνεισφέρω σε open source translation, θα πάθω κρίση προσωπικότητας


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Και ένα με ρίμα:
Δεν αφήνω την αλήθεια να χαλάει τα παραμύθια.


----------



## Themis (Mar 16, 2010)

> Μεταφράζω καποιο τεστ προσωπικότητας και η ερώτηση είναι αν θεωρείτε τον εαυτό σας καλό χαρακτήρα.



Εκείνο που θα μου πήγαινε για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση:

- Θεωρείτε τον εαυτό σας καλό χαρακτήρα;
- Ωραίο θα ήταν. Ας μην το χαλάσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

Λογοκλέβοντας το διπλωματικότατο του Νίκελ, ένα δύστυχο δίστιχο: 
Από την πικρή αλήθεια, προτιμώ τα παραμύθια.


----------

